# Dandelion and endive



## Clementine_3 (Mar 30, 2009)

Turtle (Greek tort) has recently decided that he would much rather eat dandelion and endive more than his spring mix. He picks them out and then only eats a bit of the spring mix, if I give him a good helping of just those he will eat it all up. Is too much of either bad for him? I do continue to offer the spring mix of course, he just likes dandelion and endive more!


----------



## Chucky (Mar 30, 2009)

I feed my Redfoots dandelion and endive all the time also with some escarole. I don't have any greeks so i wouldn't know for sure but I think it would be fine. What I would do is rotate the food. One day have the dandelion and endive mixed with the spring mix and then just spring mix the next day. Remember, they're like kids and will eat what they like and if you keep giving it to them, that's what happens


----------



## BigBiscuit (Mar 30, 2009)

I have always fed Smiley spring mix for the past 4 or 5months. She would only eat the green lettuces, and wouldn't touch anything red. Now, the past couple of weeks, she is eating everything. So perhaps, she just needed some time.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 30, 2009)

Just try and give a variety, rotate around then the tort will have a well balanced diet. If you offer the same thing everyday they can become picky eaters only eating certain foods. On most caresheets I've read it says Dandelion and endive can be given regularly.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 30, 2009)

Just make sure that it is curly endive (resembles lettuce), not belgian (pale yellow). The belgian type doesn't have as much nutrition.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is a site you can find some of the nurtional values of foods including dandelion and endive and most lettuce.
http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


----------



## Clementine_3 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the link Robyn, good info there. I was just making sure that those are things he can have a goodly amount of without any ill effects, he loves them so!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 1, 2009)

I walk around the streets here in dandelion country and pick big bags of dandelions for Bob. I'm getting over from being sick so I haven't picked any for a couple of weeks now, so I went out today and slowly made my way around and you would not believe the bags of dandelions that I got. It's free food for Bob, and because I haven't gone out in a while they have grown something awful! I pick dandelions and various leafs, grape and mulberry are just 2, then I add blossoms and unnamed weeds grass and other stuff like that and I don't have to pay for any food for him. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Stazz (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow Maggie, you sure are lucky haha !!!!! The only thing I pick is petunia's for a treat now & then for Tallula in my area....Dubai isn't very weed/grass friendly


----------

